# Low Energy



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Anyone know any foods or supplements that increase one's energy? I need a boost!


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

i always heard b-complex helps but never tried it


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pasta's give a lot of energy. As do any other foods that are very high in carbohydrates.


----------



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you getting enough vitamins and sleep? Mainly, if you tend not to eat a lot of meat, do you get enough Iron? If you are female you typically need a higher intake of iron, since iron is lost during bleeding (periods and etc). While men naturally eat more iron-rich foods like beef/chicken and so are fine.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I tend to be pretty low energy as well, but one thing that I've found that helps me is eating smaller meals and snacks several times a day. lol I know we've all heard this spiel from the health nuts, but it actually does work. I think it keeps your blood sugar from spiking then crashing, and because it's more level you feel good all day. Make sure you're getting the appropriate balance of carbs/protein/fats/sodium/etc though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Carbs don't give me more energy but maybe I'm unique. B vitamins give you more energy but remember they are bad for you at too high a dose.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you for all the replies!!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Find the cause! I've spent hundreds of dollars in useless supplements :mum

1. Check your adrenals (24-hour cortisol saliva test)
2. Check your thyroid (free T4, free T3, TSH, antibodies)
3. Check your ferritin levels.

Those are well-known (TM) causes of fatigue. Lack of vitamins... mmm... :no


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

robertz said:


> Find the cause! I've spent hundreds of dollars in useless supplements :mum
> 
> 1. Check your adrenals (24-hour cortisol saliva test)
> 2. Check your thyroid (free T4, free T3, TSH, antibodies)
> ...


how do you check all these?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Rhodiola Rosea 500 mg
B-complex 100 mg

Get a good brand. Like Jarrow.

Try these two for some days. At least the first one


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

micmac28 said:


> how do you check all these?


The first one with saliva, the other two with your blood.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

What has not been mentioned yet, which is pretty common, is that you could be deprived of vitamin-d because it's winter and you're not getting enough sun. Your body absorbs it when you are exposed to the sun's rays.

I notice a considerable dip in my mood during the winter in part because of this. The other half to this coin is that I don't exercise as much, which is truly not good. Although it is hard to get motivated when my joints ache in the morning (non SA related).


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

sherbert said:


> What has not been mentioned yet, which is pretty common, is that you could be deprived of vitamin-d because it's winter and you're not getting enough sun. Your body absorbs it when you are exposed to the sun's rays.
> 
> I notice a considerable dip in my mood during the winter in part because of this. The other half to this coin is that I don't exercise as much, which is truly not good. Although it is hard to get motivated when my joints ache in the morning (non SA related).


Maybe that's true. But it doesn't explain why I feel better when there is a transition from being cloudy to being sunny (I can feel it right away). Even when there is no DIRECT exposure of the skin, the light of the sun has a revitalising effect, and that has nothing to do with vitamin D.

I agree vitamin D is very important, but we need sunlight for other reasons still unknown. One of the reasons is that it increases serotonin production, but i'm sure there are others.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

It may be worth getting your thyroid checked. And iron levels. If you have an underactive thyroid your metabolism and energy levels will be low. I have an underactive thyroid and have been on meds for it. Recently went for a blood test to see how it's responding to meds, as I'm still not as energetic as I know I should be.
Just a thought,


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

Coffee! :cup


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

Eat lots of fruits and raw greens. Google "raw foods" and read about it.
I was eating mainly raw foods for a couple of months as an experiment and my energy levels were insanely high. I didn't stick with the diet but I learned a lot and I now eat a lot healthier than I did before.


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

I find that working out actually makes your mind a lot more functional and helps with depression too. Getting more sunlight is also a good idea, maybe open your blinds up when your in your house or try going outside more often. Also, try to eat a well balanced diet.. not too many carbs. More protein, since protein supplies your brain with dopamine and other chemicals.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

fruits and vegetables
working out
less sugar/soda
sleeping 6 hours during the night


----------



## WeightRelate (Mar 9, 2011)

What kinds of food are you already eating?


----------



## The Visitor (Mar 9, 2011)

*Ginseng*

Buy a good quality Ginseng :boogie
You can buy quality Ginseng Tea or Tablets :boogie

Like most Roots it needs some Oil to be absorbed - a spoon of olive oil or fish oil is enough :boogie

I buy the Gold Ginseng Tea bags and rip open the Bag and swallow the root - approx 3grams of quality ginseng root :yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ussually i feel like u when I'm depressed. Nothing can make me energetic when I feel that ''it's no use'' hopeless feeling. Not even eating raw sugar lol.

But generally, good rest over the night (7-8 h of sleep) and a good eating habit, combined with a supplement of minerals + vitamins should be enough. Combined with sport if u can.

Usually a high carb intake at one meal can make u feel sleepy afterwards, I wouldn't try it.

Are u sure it's not depression that makes u feel that way ?


----------

